# Connexion à un VPS linux



## Samaf (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu que l'on pouvait se connecter à un VPS sous Ubuntu grâce au terminal.
Donc j'ai fais ceci: Application => Utilitaires => Terminal => Shell => Nouvelle connexion distante.
Je choisis shell sécuriser (SSH), je clique sur le "+" puis je met l'adresse ip du serveur.
Je met la nouvelle connexion puis je met le nom d'utilisateur et je clique sur "se connecter".
Puis j'ai se message d'erreur au bout d'environs 1min:



> ssh: connect to host ip_du_serveur port 22: Operation timed out
> 
> [Opération terminée]


Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aidé svp 

Merci d'avance

Cordialement,
Samaf 


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de Linux d'Ubuntu... Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Unix, Linux et Open source". Et hop !!!


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Cela ressemble à un serveur ssh fermé.
Si tu es chez un hébergeur un peu parano/consciencieux il est probable que le port ssh public ne soit pas sur le 22.
Regarde un peu la doc de ton VPS.

Sinon essaie déjà de te connecter par le terminal.

_ssh utilisateur@serveur -p port -v_

La ligne de commande est plus prolixe en matière de retours d'erreurs.
Et le flag _-v_ permet d'avoir encore plus de détails.

Bien souvent un serveur ssh distant refusera les connexions de _root_, il faut dont passer par un autre utilisateur puis utiliser avec précaution _sudo _ou _su_.


----------



## Samaf (21 Décembre 2010)

Le port est bien le 22 par défaut sur le VPS.
Pour info mon VPS vient de Free-H.Org.
Voilà ce que j'ai marqué avec l'erreur que j'ai:


> new-host:~ Samaf$ ssh root@ip_du_serveur -p 22 -v
> OpenSSH_5.2p1, OpenSSL 0.9.8l 5 Nov 2009
> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh_config
> debug1: Connecting to ip_du_serveur [ip_du_serveur] port 22.
> ...


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Samaf a dit:


> Le port est bien le 22 par défaut sur le VPS.
> Pour info mon VPS vient de Free-H.Org.
> Voilà ce que j'ai marqué avec l'erreur que j'ai:



il faut remplacer ip_du_serveur avec la vraie adresse ip.


----------



## Samaf (21 Décembre 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai fais xD
C'est moi qui est mis ip_du_serveur dans le poste mais sinon dans le terminal c'est bien la bonne IP


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Samaf a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fais xD
> C'est moi qui est mis ip_du_serveur dans le poste mais sinon dans le terminal c'est bien la bonne IP



Ok  

Cela ressemble donc à un serveur ssh fermé coté vps.
Le serveur est accessible via d'autres services ?
Ping, web, vnc ?

Dans ta console free-h ton serveur est-il bien en fonction ?

Je sais ces questions semblent basiques, mais parfois on passe à coté d'un truc tout bête.


----------



## Samaf (21 Décembre 2010)

Je peux me connecté que quand en ssh (enfin il me semble )
Côter de free-h, le serveur est bien online.


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Samaf a dit:


> Je peux me connecté que quand en ssh (enfin il me semble )
> Côter de free-h, le serveur est bien online.



Chez free-h, il est théoriquement possible de se connecter en vnc sur un serveur vps.

Quelle distribution as-tu choisi d'installer sur ton vps.
Si tu n'as pas encore injecté de données dans ton vps un passage par la case "système de re-installation" du panneau de contrôle free-h serait une piste à creuser.


----------



## Samaf (21 Décembre 2010)

J'ai choisis Ubuntu Server 10.10.
J'ai déjà fait un redémarrage électrique et un redémarrage système mais toujours rien.


----------



## ScotchE (21 Décembre 2010)

Lors de ton installation Ubuntu server, as-tu pu choisir les services à activer ?

Toujours dans la liste des questions bêtes, tu arrives à te connecter en ssh sur d'autres serveurs ?
Pas qu'une simple question de routeur filtrant perturbe tes accès.

A mon avis, à ce niveau le problème est plus à chercher du coté du serveur que de ton poste client.


----------



## Samaf (21 Décembre 2010)

Je n'avais rien a cocher lors de l'achat de mon VPS.
Je n'ai pas d'autre vps donc je ne peux pas essayé de me connecter.
Il me semble que sa viens de mon VPS car un technicien de chez free-h.org viens de me dire qu'il n'a pas réussis non plus a se connecter donc un administrateur va s'occuper de ce soucis.
Après le passage de l'administrateur, je vous dirais ce qu'il en est


----------

